

Beginning Game Programming for Teens with Python - jmeyer2k
http://www.raywenderlich.com/24252/beginning-game-programming-for-teens-with-python

======
hatu
Very cool! Reminds me of the games I was programming as a teen. Pygame seems
like a pretty straight forward framework to easily start seeing things move on
the screen which is really important to keep people motivated.

------
rokusho
Written by a 12 year old.

I think I was just about getting onto the internet when I was 12.

~~~
markdown
I didn't even have computer at that age. #thirdworldproblems

------
dag11
It's awesome that you're already making tutorials. Keep it up!

------
keevie
Funny---I did literally exactly this in my senior year of high school with
some friends. Pygame is so easy, it's amazing what you can do.

I think what we build should still work!

[https://github.com/keevie/Awesomer-Game](https://github.com/keevie/Awesomer-
Game)

------
jdewald
It's a bit confusing that near the beginning it says that on a Mac Python is
already installed (yay!), but as soon as you get to the meat where PyGame is
installed, it basically says you'll need to re-install Python if you're on a
Mac. So the "already installed" bit isn't all that useful, or did I misread?

~~~
rickyc091
I think what he's trying to say is that the Mac already has a preinstalled
version of python which would allow you to get started and programming right
away, however if you want to install pygame you would need to install a newer
version of python which is more complete.

